# redoing sun visors



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

i just replaced my headliner and now i need to redo my visors. if anyone has ant tips it would be helpfull. all it a regal. thanks.


----------



## RaZo_bLaDe (Jun 16, 2002)

mine were plastic and i just unclipped them
then trace the old shit on the new shit, cut and clip em back in place, but i have a 91 tbird and not a regal


----------



## mwelliott (Apr 12, 2004)

I'm not sure how your sun visors are made, but I came across  this link  in redoing mine and found it pretty helpful.


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

thanks for the link that will help a lot. any others tips are also welcome. :thumbsup:


----------



## mwelliott (Apr 12, 2004)

OK i just finished my first 4 visors. Im pretty sure I learned something along the way. Let me know if you have any specific questions. BTW I made one set without sewing at all and the 2nd set I ended up sewing.


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mwelliott_@Apr 28 2004, 08:23 PM
> *OK i just finished my first 4 visors. Im pretty sure I learned something along the way. Let me know if you have any specific questions. BTW I made one set without sewing at all and the 2nd set I ended up sewing.*


 cool i just took mine off today. so i should get startes soon. thanks


----------



## KurupT (Jul 29, 2003)

i take the old ones apart salvaging the thin cardboard that is there first. then i take poster board and trace the visor and make the necessary folds. then i glue the fabric on and fold over the excess. then i take the wood inner visor and trim it with a jigsaw so my foot on my machine can get around it, then place it back in the new outer ,fold,and sew.about the best i can describe showing is easy. i hope this helps!!! :biggrin:


----------

